# Series 2 w/ Lifetime & IR Cable - 80GB - $120 + ship



## JimR1998 (Dec 13, 2010)

Series 2 w/ LIFETIME - Single tuner, Model 540040 upgraded to an 80GB drive. This is the model with a gray case and white light bar in the front. I'm including an IR cable for easy hookup to FIOS, Comcast, etc. Unit has just connected to Tivo and pulled recent updates, so it's working fine.

I will throw in an expired (month-to-month) S2 spare if you want to pay the shipping (an extra $10).

I prefer paypal for payment. Shipping will be about $20 or you can pickup outside of Philly.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JimR1998 (Dec 13, 2010)

No longer available.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

here from someone on this forum?


----------

